# What is your favorite exercise?



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

It can be a general activity or a specific type of strength training move or yoga pose, for example. I like several types of exercise, just to give myself variety, but my favorite is hatha yoga. I especially like poses that require tremendous flexibility


----------



## timmytim7 (Feb 15, 2009)

i don't have a favourite,

i need some ideas though...

i can't run on a treadmill coz my balance is bad, so i just walk v fast uphill...
i don't like the rowing machine much
i don't mind the cross-trainer or the bike too much though


tim


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

How about an eliptical machine?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't really have any favorite moves, Ultimate Tae Bo is my favorite dvd to workout to though followed closely by Workout by Jackie Warner. I'm always looking for new workout dvds to add to my collection.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Dance.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Dancing to very loud sixties rock music at parties (only with close friends) and bike rides. I'm lucky enough to live in a village that has some quiet country roads which are perfect for cycling on a nice day


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Pilates.Dance.Biking.Jogging.Treadmill


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Biking.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Stationary bike!

You can ride it while you watch tv.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Stationary bike!
> 
> You can ride it while you watch tv.


lol so true!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Weight training. Specifically bench press and squats.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

swimming, hiking, walking, canoing.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

at the gym? hanging leg raises. sport for exercise? kickboxing.


----------



## dessibel (Jul 28, 2009)

love the deadlift. and the clean and jerk or whatever where you do a press and deadlift together. prevents back problems for life!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Parkour, but at work, until someone gets stuck or injured

like this


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Boxing is fun. I also have this Forza Samurai Sword workout DVD thats very effective, it bases excersises on swordfighting basics. I've been doing Kendo for a few years so thats another reason I like it.


----------



## untouchable (Sep 11, 2009)

I like running, but I'm so uncoordinated, I trip all the time and look like a jackass, so I got a treadmill so I can fall privately instead.....


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Excercise? what's that!

I'd rather do none, but I mostly do a lot of walking in the fields by the river here with my dog and it makes me feel better.

I do bodybuilding too, not at a gym...sod that! Got a bench with weights in the shed and a triple action bike.
Love doing bench press and working the arms, but I'm starting to bother doing squats and more leg/calf raises to beef up my chicken legs!:boogie


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Taking long, steady bike rides or walking. Nothing very strenuous.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> Parkour, but at work, until someone gets stuck or injured
> 
> like this


hahahaha. Parkour is pretty awesome though, I'm starting to get real into it.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the stair stepper, until it broke. and i like to weight train, too.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Am I really the first person to say Sex???


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to find skipping hard for as long as I can fun. It's so exhausting. I'd probably pass out after 10 skips now.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

layitontheline said:


> I used to find skipping hard for as long as I can fun. It's so exhausting. I'd probably pass out after 10 skips now.


If you pass out I'll be there to help you


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I like weight training and pilates is fun. The treadmill is really boring unless you're doing interval training.


----------



## Ian231 (Sep 17, 2009)

Biking, Swimming, and Mountain Climbing.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> I don't really have any favorite moves, Ultimate Tae Bo is my favorite dvd to workout to though followed closely by Workout by Jackie Warner. I'm always looking for new workout dvds to add to my collection.


I love DVDs too! I have the Windsor Pilates series and Core Secrets series, plus a variety of others. I have one of the Billy Blanks Tae Bo videos, but it's the instructional one, so he spends most of his time repeating basic moves.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fighting, ****ing or good old bicep curls

Keep it simple n **** huh


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Anything I can do with my legs. I like to get that pain, that heavy feeling, the next day.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I actually started a successful thread!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Dancing and treadmill, both to some really loud, fast music.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Hm, I'd love to take up swimming but I'm quite a weak swimmer so it's not a pleasant experience for me.  I'd like to run as well but my asthma ruins that for me...


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

running :b


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

I kind of like weight lifting. I walk everywhere (not sure if that counts). Also if I could get someone to do weird active things with me more often I would. I would seriously play beach volleyball if it were an option.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I take really long walks & enjoy them every so often so I think that's perhaps my favorite exercise


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

biking, walking quickly on the treadmill and doing weight machines at the gym.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Hm, I'd love to take up swimming but I'm quite a weak swimmer so it's not a pleasant experience for me.  I'd like to run as well but my asthma ruins that for me...


Same here. My asthma gets really bad with running for some reason. I get hyperthermic and have bronchospasms. Plus, the last time I tried jogging I ended up with a terrible nosebleed about a mile from my house. I looked like a serial killer running down the road covered in blood lol:eek


----------



## 1ShyGuy (Jul 1, 2009)

Push Ups coz you can do it anywhere


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

Anything I can do outside. I hate working out inside.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Walking/running in the park or on the treadmill. I tried Pilates a couple of years ago, and just got bored with it. For me, it's much easier to just go for a run.


----------



## hmf22 (Oct 14, 2009)

I like going to the gym- 20 minutes on the treadmill (2.5 walking 15 running 2.5 walking) then I go to the different machines and do 2 reps of 10-20. I alternate working on my legs, then my abs, then my arms, then back to my legs, and so on for the next 40 minutes. It feels great!


----------



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

I love to go for long runs on the bike trail. The bike trail follows the river in my city so it's rather scenic ... and unlike vehicle roads, the bike trail has sharp turns and steep climbs. 

Whenever I run, I get a runners high. My endorphins flow, and feel so energetic afterwards.

I also like to cycle. I like smashing through the corners and powering down steep hills. 

I also like weight lifting, golfing, and skiing ... unfortunately I can't do these activities right now because of a chronic neck injury ... but as soon as it does, I will definitely reengage. I'm especially looking forward to weight lifting again. 

To anyone who doesn't exercise, you should. Don't give up after trying one activity. Try many because everybody enjoys and/or is good at different forms of exercise.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love text messaging, very good exercise for the thumbs. 

My favorite exercise would be any type of cardio workout, I love doing this one exercise video called 'hip-hop abs' it's such fun. It mixes dance moves with a great cardio workout.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cleaning the house I enjoy doing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

running, bicycling, swimming.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Walking.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

none at the moment, I would like to start running but the weather isn't great ofr it right now with winter around the corner.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

Walking, because that's technically the only physical activity I do other than cleaning. I would however really like to try snowshoeing. It looks like something I would enjoy doing but I don't have anyone to do it with and I'm too afraid to do it alone.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm starting to get into cardio kickboxing as well. I'm not too coordinated, but it's something different to try... and I _can_ do an awesome upper cut!


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

Running, Biking, Swimming (only outside though which sucks because it's only warm 2 months out of the freaken year here in MI), After I get done with cardio and the endorphins are flowing I'll lift for a good 30-45 minutes, focusing on arms, chest, back, abs. 

Also interested in tennis/basketball if I can find people to play with.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I think previously in this topic I said squats, but I prefer deadlifts now. They're so much fun.:yes Except for the calluses.:no


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

push-ups


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

POWs :b Haha, no those suck. 

All I do is run and cardio. I try to run 10-18 miles a week. I want to get into weight lifting but I feel stupid doing it. I find it difficult without a buddy who knows what he is doing. And privacy. :um


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

fern said:


> Walking, because that's technically the only physical activity I do other than cleaning. I would however really like to try snowshoeing. It looks like something I would enjoy doing but I don't have anyone to do it with and I'm too afraid to do it alone.


Walking is great. I used to walk every night for 2-3 hours around my town just to do it. It seems so weird now to say "I am going for a walk." Wow, a "walk" !? :lol


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Roberto said:


> POWs :b Haha, no those suck.
> 
> All I do is run and cardio. I try to run 10-18 miles a week. I want to get into weight lifting but I feel stupid doing it. I find it difficult without a buddy who knows what he is doing. And privacy. :um


Since you like to run, you should look into Parkour/Free-running. It's hella fun, and the conditioning in order to do it is brutal and requires just a pair of shoes and the world around you.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Swimming and dancing


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I primarlily do deadlifts and pullups for strength and biking and running for cardio.


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

walking and dancing are my favorite.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

bicycling


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

Running.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

running

and upright barbell rows


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Does masturbation count?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Running and pilates.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

running, biking, and weight lifting.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Insanity by Shaun T which is a mixture of pylometrics, cardio, ab work, balance and core strengthening


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Playing Tennis & Running


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Falconry. :blank


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Running, pushups and jumping rope.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

running, basketball, tennis. 
does skateboarding count?


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

Walking.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

I love to go jogging in the park! ^^


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

The elliptical, biking, swimming (alone -_-), yoga, jumping rope.


----------



## wunderbez (Apr 24, 2012)

Dancing!


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Basketball.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

sex


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

running, basketball


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pushups.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Swimming and running in the gym


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Luka92 said:


> Pushups.


:high5


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Apart from running and stuff, I'd have to say deadlifts.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

kettlebells


----------



## asc (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Swimming is really the only exercise that I love. I can easily spend hours in the water. 
I like walking or biking outside sometimes too. 
It sucks when it's winter or rainy because my options are so limited. I'll walk/jog on my treadmill a few days a week, but I find it so incredibly boring. I feel like a hamster on a wheel. I don't like doing exercise videos either. 
Swimming is also perfect for me because I have a lot of problems with my feet and can never find comfortable shoes.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Up until last year, I never had to go to the gym and work out. Dancing 12+ hours a week was enough.

Now that I'm not dancing, I usually walk my dog around the lake near my home. Then I'll go inside and do a little yoga/pilates. I occasionally attend step aerobics and zumba with my mom.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

I love doing pull ups, it's my favorite workout routine aside from weight training and situps/push ups.


----------



## stevenelson (May 21, 2012)

Although All exercises are intended to make your body in shape and fit but like others i also have my favorite exercises such as kettlebells, Triceps , Chest , push ups . I really like all these exercises . I also like Running and Swimming as well .


----------



## jvanb00c (Apr 13, 2012)

boxing and swimming.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I really enjoy jogging. I used to jog but don't do it like I used to.
I also enjoy walking around the hill in my area.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

across country running is my favourite. In my home town only takes 5-10 minutes to get into the countryside from any direction and love running through woods and fields. Was going to go yesterday but the temp rose to 23degrees and knowing my smokers lungs I probably would have collapsed =P.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> across country running is my favourite. In my home town only takes 5-10 minutes to get into the countryside from any direction and love running through woods and fields. Was going to go yesterday but the temp rose to 23degrees and knowing my smokers lungs I probably would have collapsed =P.


Aha, so that's maybe why you're cutting down, meant to ask in the actual thread but totally forgot about it.

OnT: I love to do dead-lifts, but not able to at the moment. So my current favorites are freestyle swimming and rowing.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Body Pump


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The heavy bag.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Roller skating, push ups, dancing, swimming, and sprints if those count.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sex, walking, badminton, or golf


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

I like weight lifting but my favorite is Yoga. It really relaxes me and helps with the soreness from weight lifting. Learning to be at ease around attractive women helps my love life. I would suggest anyone with SA try it a few times.


----------



## Brandan (May 30, 2012)

Walking
Jogging
Dancing
Swimming
Skating


----------



## TheRealM (May 8, 2012)

Walking
Jogging 
Boxing
Soccer
Badminton
Tennis


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I like core exercises the best. basically anything that's not squats.


----------



## Brandan (May 30, 2012)

Brandan said:


> Walking
> Jogging
> Dancing
> Swimming
> Skating


Fitness Dun Laoghaire


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Biking riding by far. If at a gym the elliptical machine is my favorite


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

Yoga and dance


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Deadlift.


----------



## nitro eh (Jul 18, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Deadlift.


this^^^

love em + they are the #1 exercise for weight lifting, squats being second but i dont really like em (still do them ofc!)


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I love running and the rush of endorphins. It makes me feel free and happier.


----------



## cristian (Jul 19, 2012)

I love my gym exercises.After that i would like swimming,running in the morning time.Because physical exercises are best for our fitness and for our body stamina.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Velorrei said:


> I love running and the rush of endorphins. It makes me feel free and happier.


Likewise.

I avoid the treadmill at all costs because it's probably the most boring thing to ever use. I hate running on it even, so I pretty much run around a track. I feel more "free" that way.

I like using the Stairmaster as well 










Hiking is always great exercise to me as well. Pilates aren't so bad either.


----------



## cristian (Jul 19, 2012)

cristian said:


> I love my gym exercises.After that i would like swimming,running in the morning time.Because physical exercises are best for our fitness and for our body stamina.


Boot Camp Des Moines


----------



## cristian (Jul 19, 2012)

cristian said:


> I love my gym exercises.After that i would like swimming,running in the morning time.Because physical exercises are best for our fitness and for our body stamina.


Boot Camp Des Moines


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I like doing this workout called Insanity, and I enjoy riding my bike


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Biking, Qigong, and Yoga.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

The ropes, row machine and arc trainer.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I don't know it's "offical" title but, *clears throat*, the hand pump.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sitting on my fat arse.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

one-arm dumbbell row.... kicks my *** everytime


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Sex... just need to do it more often so I can strengthen my mid section.


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

Jogging. Mainly because of the adrenaline I feel when combined with music


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

My favourite exercise would probably be walking.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

weight lifting,

or legs tanning, i just basically jump around for 30mins.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Curls and bench-press.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

My favorite cardio machine at the gym is the Arc Trainer with the moving handles because it gets my heart rate up there and burns a lot of calories while working both my upper and lower body. I also like the various weight machines and free weights for the strength training portion of my workout. I really like walking a lot, as well, which is a good thing because my job requires a lot of walking and climbing up and down ladders.


----------



## Ellio (Aug 2, 2012)

HI all 
i like many exercise but football and swimming is my most Favorite exercise because all body muscles are work during swimming.And swimming is also good for 6 pack abs and belly .


----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

Figure skating


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I like the leg press, hack squat, and vertical knee raise machines

I also like pullups and pushups


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

i like yoga, but if i knew how i think surfing would be awesome, gotta learn how to swin first heh... i use to like doing atg squats and power snatches.


----------



## Ellio (Aug 2, 2012)

Ellio said:


> HI all
> i like many exercise but football and swimming is my most Favorite exercise because all body muscles are work during swimming.And swimming is also good for 6 pack abs and belly .


bowel problems


----------



## Ellio (Aug 2, 2012)

Ellio said:


> HI all
> i like many exercise but football and swimming is my most Favorite exercise because all body muscles are work during swimming.And swimming is also good for 6 pack abs and belly .


Please share your suggestions too here.My pleasure to receive tips and advice from your side.
bowel problems


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Swimming. A highly underrated exercise. One summer I went swimming several times every week -- the only exercise I really did besides walking -- it really changed my body shape in a couple of months, slimming my stomach and hips. As Ellio says, great for abs. Forget those horrible sit ups! It's also non-impact, perfect for those with back or knee problems. Water provides resistance, and if you enjoy it, it doesn't even feel like you're exercising. Good for those who really don't like exercising. You can also do water aerobics. I enjoy jogging in the pool.

PS: I taught myself how to swim when I was in my 20's. It's not hard. If you can get the hang of treading water you can swim.


----------



## JustineF (Aug 9, 2012)

*Fat Loss Exercise*

Hello Everyone I was just thinking a little info about us all would help us get to know each other better, so I'll start.My name's JustinF, I'm Female, 22.Im a model My interests include Weight Loss its true itw working now Im so sexy.Here is the site you may visit here 
to get more information.

http://www.fatlossexercise.net


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

I just started jogging again. Feels good.


----------



## Julianable (Sep 14, 2012)

Exercise is one of the most valuable components of a long and healthy life. Here are 5 simple anti aging exercise tips that will increase your endurance and make your exercise more efficient.
pennytime


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm an avid hiker and skier.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

I like kettle bells because it combines cardio and strength. Saves time.

I'm thinking of getting some clubbells (or Indian clubs) this week to add some variety.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I still love dumbbell curls.

Pump feels awesome.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

Sexual intercourse 




























































Jk Im a virgin


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Squats
Jogging
Pilates (Not ab training though)
And the cross trainer (I find it quite relaxing)


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Strength training (Body Building) in general.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Hula hooping.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

push ups and dips, there is this perfectly suited thing to do dips at my work but its not much professional to start doing that at work ^^


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain (Oct 3, 2010)

Walking or hiking.


----------



## lindayardy (Sep 13, 2012)

walking and yoga the best


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Whenever I feel I have pent up anger, jogging and running is great for me  it gives me the extra energy and motivation. Other times I like doing yoga because it clears my mind and helps me relax, especially after stressful days.


----------



## dreamerme (Sep 27, 2012)

My favorite is Tae Bo.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

hiking!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Can I choose remote clicking? :lol

But, I love to walk/ jog around with my dogs, it gives me so much enjoyment


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

deadlifts.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

At the gym I prefer the elliptical and the rowing machines. As for sports, Badminton, Soccer and Beach Volleyball


----------



## robertward203 (Apr 23, 2012)

dessibel said:


> love the deadlift. and the clean and jerk or whatever where you do a press and deadlift together. prevents back problems for life!


Not if you do them badly enough  My back still aches like a bas***d from a month ago


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I really miss being able to hit someone while playing football. 

Now, I'd say it's sprinting at full speed with the air flowing around me and my heart racing. It makes me feel alive.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

dancing


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Boxing and swimming :3
And more recently Zumba, but I feel like someone with Parkinsons in the class.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walking with headphones


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I love incline bench press. 
After a few sets when my chest is all blown up...awesome feeling.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hiking--you can commune with nature while getting your exercise. I just wish it weren't prohibitively hot half the year here in Phoenix.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Push ups, pretty simple.


----------



## BoneAndDream (May 29, 2012)

Flat dumbbell bench


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

jacking off


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Pelvic thrust:










:boogie


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

forearm plank!


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

resistance machines


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Boxing and swimming :3
> And more recently Zumba, but I feel like someone with Parkinsons in the class.


 boxing!?! nice  thats what i do all week, if i dont feel like doing anything else i usually just box [witch is awesome]


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Chasing people around with chainsaws.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I love planks and jackknives


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Russian twist.
It builds up your abs pretty fast.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Turning on the tv.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My favorite exercise is the kind that I forget I'm doing anything, like playing a sport. Unfortunately I never do any of that because it's such a social acitivity, and my anxiety is like "Nope, you're only gonna be able to do stuff that you hate, like running or the elliptical or other solo exercises"


----------



## mariasemuel (Nov 5, 2012)

I like most morning walking, jogging, cycling because they are also beneficial for weight loss


----------



## Tryhard (Sep 5, 2012)

Sprinting, power cleans


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

run-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-n-ning.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Chasing people around with chainsaws.


lol that reminds me of that movie Tucker & Dale vs Evil. :clap

I enjoy karate & swimming the most, I've tried jogging for a bit but I'm still not comfortable being seen by so many other pedestrians and people in cars. Not really a fan of sucking on gas fumes constantly either and if I jog in the park, a lot of dog owners are there. :afr
Not that I hate dogs, I like them. But some dogs can sense the fear in me and are just plain mean and bark like crazy and startle me. Perhaps it's the cat dander they smell on my clothes...


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

bike-riding!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Running or pushups


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

i like to go on bike rides. its fun, don't have to be near a lot of people and if they are its a split second cos im on a bike


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

Biking, swimming, and just walking with music in my ears.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sex is my favourite exercise


----------

